# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Possum Fur Buyers and Prices

## cambo

Who are the fur buyers around CHCH?
And also does anyone know what the tree bear fluff is worth at the mo?


Actually while I think of it, maybe we could put up a list of the buyers around the country and the prices for the fur. Will make it easy for others to find and keep track of buyers and prices.
To keep it basic, put up something like this.....

NAME OF BUYER ............
CONTACT DETAILS ........
FUR PRICE ................... $$$$$$  (date - jul '13)

----------


## Dundee

Basically Bush

https://sites.google.com/site/basica...ur-skin-prices

----------


## falconhell

$120 in the naki

----------


## cambo

> Basically Bush
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/basica...ur-skin-prices


Yeah, BB don't have a local buyer. Closest agent (Temuka) has retired.  
I was hoping there was someone a bit closer to deal with. 
Cheers Dundee.
They are a good contact for others though.

----------


## Dundee

Cambo does your local H&F store buy the fur cause ours do?

----------


## cambo

> Cambo does your local H&F store buy the fur cause ours do?


That I'll have to find out. They must be an agent for someone then???
I'll ring them in the morning and find out. Cheers

----------


## 6MMBR

$130 Today.  :Thumbsup:  north island..

----------


## Gapped axe

Who, I just sold some on Friday and only got $120

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

Dang gotta get me some coon fluff!


Sent from my mind using Telekinesis

----------


## cambo

H&F here aren't buying. The deal they had with a fur buyer finished.
Apparantly Basically Bush Blenheim are coming through CHCH every so often buying up fur. No prices from them yet though.

I do have a contact now for a local buyer, but he isn't buying at the moment as the Chinese aren't buying the fur. 
He was buying it for $125/kg plus a free trap. He may begin to buy again soon. He is just waiting on more orders for the fur.
Apparantly the demand overseas for the fur is very low at the moment due to stockpiles of possum fur plus the fact the Chinese are using muskrat fur now as well.

----------


## Dundee

Good bit of info Cambo

----------


## hawkfish

Is that $120 per kilo? How many do you have to get to produce a kilo of fur?

Just interested...

----------


## smidey

i got $115 a kg last time but that was months ago. Bit less for machine plucked. buyer for fur people i think.

----------


## Dundee

> Is that $120 per kilo? How many do you have to get to produce a kilo of fur?
> 
> Just interested...


Yes about 18 to 20  large possums.

----------


## Wirehunt

Which means there is better money in skinning  :Wink:   Small or low grade for fur, skin everything else.

----------


## cambo

Possum Fur and Skin Prices New Zealand - Basically Bush Possum Hunters

----------


## Dundee

If far canal Horizons regional council hadn't wacked these all around the district we would be in :Sick:  No more income for a few months and they go and nuke the possums. Barstools!! I'm fuming and so are the boys.


Every bloody farm we have trapped is getting poisoned. These bastards came onto the properties with a well written speach implying that its to be done!  Well this farm is the only one in the district to tell them GET FUCKED!! :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:

----------


## bully

> Possum Fur and Skin Prices New Zealand - Basically Bush Possum Hunters


see those guys are saying in there blog that cheques are going to be fazed out. I would imagine that means everyone will need to be gst registered...

----------


## cambo

That talk has been going on for years and IRD have always been trying to strangle more of our hard earned coin out of us.
Cash deals still happening and will always happen.
Just means the buyers will have to carry a bit of cash, or they will need to do a quick run to the ATM each time a seller comes in with a shopping bag of fur.

----------


## 6MMBR

yep heard that as well. mid next year infact ,id say buy next year there will be a lot of people having to become gst registered.

Cambo how do they enplane cash with draws from there banks.
There buying so can claim,,were selling and dont pay. money out nothing in.
if ur paying gst ur winning. if your claiming you ante making coin

----------


## cambo

Easy mate  :Wink: 
I used to do a lot of work for Chinese market gardeners and they never wanted to have things on the books. Everything was cash.
Still a lot of tradies doing cash deals here in CHCH as well.

It will still happen or we'd all have to be GST registered now, even if we wanted to sell crap on Trade Me (which the IRD are closely watching as well).

----------


## Gapped axe

pay ya fuckin tax, I do

----------


## cambo

I do.....and approx 9 times over when I register, buy RUC's, and fill my truck with diesel.
Not to mention the 3 forms of tax on the income I earn. 
Which is all going up faster than increases in income.

Anyway, if you don't earn over 60k you dont need to be GST registered.
http://www.ird.govt.nz/resources/0/1...b077/ir365.pdf

----------


## 6MMBR

im guessing by the crying about it ur an ozzy.
wait till you sell 5 ton of fur next year. it will cost you another 82k :Thumbsup:

----------


## cambo

No ozzy here bud.
Haven't even been to the West Island.

----------


## cambo

Got another contact for you North Island fur hunters.....

Considder Fur First   
April 2014 Prices for Hand Plucked fur
0 to 5 Kg $105
5 to 10 kg $107.50
10 to 15 Kg $110
15 kg and over $112.50
Machine Plucked $105
Contact Pat or Raewin 0272825307

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper got $305 for his possum fur.   $110 a kg at Basically Bush Woodville.   And the pines are budding now.

----------


## possum_shooter

Yep the pines have been quite productive for the last few weeks.  My BB agent here in Dunedin says $110 is as high as it will go this year

----------


## cambo

Agents - Manufacturers of Possum Fur Products Including Yarn and Duvet Covers - Dawson Furs

They after as much as they can at the moment.
$106/kg

----------


## Scribe

> Easy mate 
> I used to do a lot of work for Chinese market gardeners and they never wanted to have things on the books. Everything was cash.
> Still a lot of tradies doing cash deals here in CHCH as well.
> 
> It will still happen or we'd all have to be GST registered now, even if we wanted to sell crap on Trade Me (which the IRD are closely watching as well).


Come on 'Cambo' You gotta pay all this tax, Its your duty, how are they going to pay for all the 1080 drops if you dont

----------


## hunter308

I really need to start trying to find properties for possum and rabbit shooting even thought it is hard to get onto farms these days because of idiots that fuck things up for others.

----------


## Dundee

> I really need to start trying to find properties for possum and rabbit shooting even thought it is hard to get onto farms these days because of idiots that fuck things up for others.


The bloody councils have fucked it around here with bait stations on every property. :Sad:

----------


## Scribe

> The bloody councils have fucked it around here with bait stations on every property.


Poisoned Paradise, leads to a silent spring.

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi guys i am looking for someone in the otago area with a possum plucked I have about 30 possum in the freezer that I got in the timmeys trade around town but you can't pluck them when they are cold very easy 

Quentin

----------


## Ranal

Hey does anyone have current pricing for Auckland? Serious Shooters are only offering $70 a kg. Cheers

----------


## Dundee

Here are the agents from Basically bush,give the one closest to your area a ring.

Possum Fibre Purchasing Agents for Possum Hunters - Basically Bush Possum Hunters

----------


## Ranal

Cheers will do.

----------


## benjic007

> Hey does anyone have current pricing for Auckland? Serious Shooters are only offering $70 a kg. Cheers


Serious shooter were paying $115 a few weeks ago but dropped their price to $105. The trouble with S S is the unreliability and lack continuity of purchasing, one week they're buying the next they have run out of cheques or have stopped buying, the upside is they pay cash on the spot. 
Not Auckland but Whangarei, I sold some fur last week and am selling more tomorrow to Scott Candy the Basically Bush agent for Northland at $120. He has also told me I can courier fur up to him and he can either direct credit the money or he can send a cheque. 
The big upside of Basically Bush is that they pretty much buy all year. 
Again not Auckland but close, Dawsons Furs have an agent in Thames, (Malcolm) who is rather handy to Akl and his availability is good. A few weeks ago was paying $115

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Serious shooter were paying $115 a few weeks ago but dropped their price to $105. The trouble with S S is the unreliability and lack continuity of purchasing, one week they're buying the next they have run out of cheques or have stopped buying, the upside is they pay cash on the spot. 
> Not Auckland but Whangarei, I sold some fur last week and am selling more tomorrow to Scott Candy the Basically Bush agent for Northland at $120. He has also told me I can courier fur up to him and he can either direct credit the money or he can send a cheque. 
> The big upside of Basically Bush is that they pretty much buy all year. 
> Again not Auckland but close, Dawsons Furs have an agent in Thames, (Malcolm) who is rather handy to Akl and his availability is good. A few weeks ago was paying $115


Nice, I just sold a kilo to SS at $105, not bad. If I have a real bonanza I might send it north but for small quantities SS makes sense as a courier is going to eat into the $15 difference.

----------


## PillowDribbler

BB $125 k

----------


## Dundee

Yep got an email today from basically bush.

Hi All 
Its been a while since I last did an update ,thought it was about time 
The market has been very steady this season so far .Domestic demand for fibre has been strong, on the back of an anticipated increasse in tourist numbers,but also the tourist season becoming more extended with a significant number comming during the winter months. We have seen this to some extent through our factory shop.
Prices for fur and skins have been strong this season and all of you that supply fur to Basically Bush will be pleased to know that as of today the fur price has risen to $125/kg for all types . We anticipate that this price will hold for this month and maybe beyond which can only be good news for the hunter. As for the comming months we expect that prices will remain strong but expect to see a drop in late November early December when we expect demand to ease. 
I see that there has been a lot of activity in the 1080 space recently. we are constantly beintg told that the only way to get on top of pests is to spread toxins over vast areas of the country,and that the end justifies the means. At a conferance recently one of the presenters from the science community reiterated what I already knew ,that is that there is nothing in the pest control tool box at present that has any chance whatsoever of acheiving the 2050 predator free goal (this includes all the toxins that are used) All hopes of acheivng the 2050 goal hinge on the breakthrough science (whatever that means) that will happen around 2025 (this was confirmed in OIA documents reacently aquired). It was also stated that all efforts at present are simply to hold the line untill new tools become available. So it is somewhat ironic that in the possum space there is an industry that could equally hold the line in most cases as effectively as what we are being told at preasent is the only option. I recently did some stats and assesment of how may possums are utilized in the fur industry at present , and it is about one point five million per annum . If this industry was supported and encouraged at a policy level (read central govt) then this industry could equally hold the line so to speak over large areas of NZ . this industry could potentially use at million more than what is being taken at present .All that is required is a bit of lateral thinking, unfortunately this ability is sadly lacking in a lot of our elected officials when it comes to new policy.
Just my thoughts
Best regards to all our loyal suppliers and supporters

----------


## bigbear

Once the weather clears again i be old there to give it another crack. Willows are  getting more and more leaf  cover by the day.

----------


## PillowDribbler

DD it would have to be genetics,split the dna insert a bit of chaos put back together then let it run its course.Whatever they do they would have to protect the aussie stock.

----------


## Marty Henry

But the govt says we must be GM free, so hows that going to work then.

----------


## rewa

Maybe someone in DOC has a fat bank-acc...they have been driving this poisoning for years (from the Top) many of their own ,are opposed. Such a wasted business-opportunity, on so many fronts... I've shot 1..!! in the last few years where I am. The Council even went on my property and put up a bait-station without informing me..WTF !...not impressed

----------


## cambo

New email today from BB.....

Hi All
Been a while since we had an update 
There has been lots happening. The main topic I have to talk about is price. This season has seen the fur price hold quite well. It has been a while since we were able to hold prices at this level at this time of the year. Demand from NZ market has been strong and looks to stay this way for the next several months.This has enabled us to negotiate a significant lift in price to the hunter . While we appreciate that it is very late in the season to be doing this we hope that it will encourage you to keep harvesting over the summer months .As of tomorrow (21st) we will be paying $130/kg for all types. This should stay in effect untill the end of march 2019. 
The tourist market is strong ,and a weaker NZ dollar is helping as well. Several of the kintters have strong export programmes that have increased their demand for yarn,all in all good news for hunters.

It is clear to us that htere are not as many possums around for havesting as there used to be. It is very frustrating to us ( all of the possum industry) that we continue to get very little recognition of the very significant contribution that this industry makes to possum control and the 2050 agenda, Our political leaders need to sit up and take notice.

On another note in the new year we will be looking to build teams that can get into the back country where there are good numbers. If you think that this is someting you could be interested in contact Scott Candy on the following email address.
scott.candy@basicallybush.co.nz 
As we develop some more detail around this we will put it out for discussion
Thats it for now

Steve B

----------


## Dama dama

How are prices looking at the moment guys?

Also is there much money in green or dried skins?

----------


## Dundee

Basically Bush July the 4th update.

Hello everyone a big Hi from all of us at Basically Bush. It has been sometime since you heard from us but we are still here and looking forward to the comming months, A lot of you have been asking what will the fur price will be in coming months ,and those of you involved with the industry will know that current prices are the highest for several years
This has been driven by demand for fur from the domestic market ,and is a reflection on how committed the fur industry in New Zealand has become to ensureing that value is added here. For the short term we dont expect to see much change,and demand will continue to be strong .I am expecting demand to ease in the comming months with winter stocks being built up ,as with all commodities what goes up will come down. But right here right now hunters are getting the benifit of strong demand and the good returns that go with that. You can expect no change to current pricing untill August and we will keep you updated over the comming months if anything is going to change. There is increased demand for raw skins this year as well and some strong prices being offered . currently we are offering
1st X large $23/24 2nd X large $19 3rd $10 
1st large$18 2nd $16 3rd $8.50
1st Med $14 2nd $10
XL is messured 62cm for base of tail to ears Large is 56cm/62cm medium is 47cm/56cm we will take the fresh or dried. Talk to you local agent or Ph the Tannery on 06 3765884 ext 1 and talk to Mike. If you are down south the contact Robin 0274414257 for fur and skins Rick 03 2497592 
for skins . In the North you can contact me steve.boot@basicallybush.co.nz and we can arrange to collect 
We have traps available in bulk at present contact the tannery for pricing and terms, we also have spare springs and triggers Again thank all of you that supply Basically Bush with you fur. You can know with absolute certaincy that every kilo of fur collected buy Basically Bush is having value added here in New Zealand and not being shipped offshore. Many thanks for your ongoing support Regards Steve Boot

----------


## Dama dama

Excellent, thanks

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Just a question, do you pluck the whole possum or just the back. Was wondering if you pluck the tummy and tail as well since the fur on the tummy seems shorter and a yellowy colour compared to the nice thick colourful fur on the back

----------


## 7mmwsm

Sold some on Thursday to Dawsons for $130.
Basically Bush are the same.

----------

